# Telekom stellt Internetanschluss auf IP um, wirds nun schneller?



## DranR (7. Januar 2015)

hallo,

da ich ich mich mit nur begrenzt mit dem Thema Netzwerk auskenne möchte ich gerne einmal bei fachkundigeren  und neutralen Personen nachfragen. 
Heute habe ich schon das 2te mal einen Anruf von der Telekom bekommen um meinen Anschluss auf IP umzustellen. Als ich mich etwas darüber im Internet schlaumachen wollte
 wurden leider eine Fragen nicht geklärt deswegen frage ich hier noch einmal nach.
Mir wurde gesagt , dass das Internet schneller werden würde , mit bis zu 16mbit/s da wir ja zur Zeit sehr langsames Internet hier hätten .

Da wir aktuell eine 2000er RAM Leitung haben und diese oft nur zu hälfte ankommt hört sich das ja gut an. Jedoch kann ich dass nicht wirklich glauben und da bei uns die Stadt von sich aus gerade
 Glasfaser verlegt tendiere ich eher dazu zu unserem Regionalem Internet/Telefon Anbieter zu wechseln.
 Nun stellt sich mir  die Frage ob durch die Umstellung auf einen IP basierten Anschluss die Internetgeschwindigkeit so drastisch steigt oder ob es wieder nur die bekannte Werbefloskel ist, die mich erneut 24 Monate an die Telekom bindet. 


mfg DranR


----------



## Amon (7. Januar 2015)

Da musst du unterscheiden. Mit IP ist VoIP gemeint, Voice over IP also telefonieren über das Internet. Das kommt aber in Verbindung mit VDSL wo tatsächlich 16Mbit und mehr möglich sind. Wenn aber bei euch Glasfaser in die Straße gelegt wird solltest du echt zu deinem regionalen Anbieter wechseln weil da bekommst du garantiert 50Mbit und mehr.


----------



## Superwip (7. Januar 2015)

Wenn dann von Annex B auf Annex J umgestellt wird könnte dein Upload wesentlich schneller werden (~doppelt so schnell). Die Downloadgeschwindigkeit bleibt wahrscheinlich gleich. Theoretisch ist auch eine Umstellung auf Annex I möglich dann wird deine Downloadgeschwindigkeit etwas schneller und die Uploadgeschwindigkeit bleibt gleich.

Berichten zufolge ist IP Telefonie der deutschen Telekom zur Zeit noch problembehaftet (mangelnde Sprachqualität, Störungen), wenn du das Festnetztelefon öfter benutzt solltest du das bedenken.

Ein Glasfaseranschluss wäre aber natürlich in jedem Fall noch viel, viel besser.


----------



## DranR (7. Januar 2015)

Nun dann danke ich euch für die Aufklärung .
Was mich immer verwirrt hat war die Aussage von der Telekomhottline dass zur Zeit keine schnellere Geschwindigkeit für meinen Anschluss verfügbar sei.
Aber dann hat sich das wohl erledigt da ich nun lieber auf unseren regionalen Anbieter wechsle.

vielen Dank nochmals 
mfg DranR


----------



## Amon (7. Januar 2015)

Ich habe auch einen VoIP Anschluss bei der Telekom und konnte bis jetzt keine Einschränkungen feststellen. Sprachqualität ist ok und Ausfälle hatte ich auch noch nicht.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Januar 2015)

Auf Dauer ist das mit Sicherheit der Weg der Zukunft.  Derzeit empfehle ich dazu nur:  Geh in den Laden, und versuche die Mindestlaufzeit wegzudiskutieren, dann kannst du das entspannt testen.

Ich bin zwar bei einem lokalen Anbieter,  habe aber die Vorteile dass mein Internet keine Volumensbegrenzung hat (bei jährlichem Downloadvolumen von derzeit 1,5TB  geht das nicht anders),   und ich jeden Monat meinen Vertrag kündigen könnte.  

2 Jahre Laufzeit sind in heutiger Zeit eine halbe Ewigkeit, das würde ich mir gut überlegen.  Länger als 6 Monate im Voraus würde ich mich an niemanden binden wollen.


----------



## aloha84 (7. Januar 2015)

Für mich als Endverbraucher, ist VOIP erstmal ein Rückschritt --> Warum fragt ihr?
1. Telefon muss immer mit Router, und dieser mit dem Internet verbunden sein, sonst nix telefonieren.
2. Bei Stromausfall (Router geht nicht), geht auch kein Telefon.
3. Auch wenn alles funktioniert, brauche ich zum Telefonieren Strom.(Ich habe mein ganzes Gedöhns an einer Steckerleiste, und nachts mache ich die aus....das kann ich da nicht mehr.)

Zur Geschwindigkeit:
Mein Kollege wurde vor 2 Monaten umgestellt, sein Downspeed hat sich von 3k auf 16k erhöht. War vorher nicht möglich.


----------



## Superwip (7. Januar 2015)

> 1. Telefon muss immer mit Router, und dieser mit dem Internet verbunden sein, sonst nix telefonieren.


Nicht zwangsweise, ein VoIP Telefon kann per Ethernet oder W-LAN angebunden werden, damit ist man in der Regel flexibler da man eine sowieso vorhandene allgemeine Netzwerkinfrastruktur nutzen kann.



> 2. Bei Stromausfall (Router geht nicht), geht auch kein Telefon.


Wenn dir das so wichtig ist: USV... oder Handy



> 3. Auch wenn alles funktioniert, brauche ich zum Telefonieren Strom.(Ich  habe mein ganzes Gedöhns an einer Steckerleiste, und nachts mache ich  die aus....das kann ich da nicht mehr.)





Zu diesem typisch deutschen übertriebenen Stromsparwahnsinn sag ich jetzt mal nichts.


----------



## mrfloppy (7. Januar 2015)

Brauchst doch sowieso Strom für dein Telefon, oder hast noch alte Kiste mit wählscheibe?


----------



## Amon (7. Januar 2015)

mrfloppy schrieb:


> Brauchst doch sowieso Strom für dein Telefon, oder hast noch alte Kiste mit wählscheibe?


Selbst für die brauchte man Strom.


----------



## mrfloppy (7. Januar 2015)

??? Aber kein hausstrom, die alten Dinger haben die normale Speisespannung genutzt


----------



## beren2707 (7. Januar 2015)

*hust*OT*hust*
Inwieweit hilft eine Diskussion über die Nutzung alter Telefone allein mit dem Telefonkabel (ging, hatte die Oma bis vor wenigen Jahren noch ) dem TE bei seinen Fragen zu einer Umstellung auf einen IP-basierten Anschluss? *B2T* bitte (bzw. ohne weitere Anfragen des TEs gibts diesem Post nach aktuell keinen weiteren Gesprächsbedarf). 

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707


----------



## mrfloppy (7. Januar 2015)

Das sollte nur der Argumentation wegen dem Stromverbrauch entgegenwirken, da er sowieo Telefone nutzen wird die Strom brauchen und wenn man da eine fritzbox oder nen speedport mit laufen lässt es da keinen unterschied macht . 
Lässt er der Anschluss so wie er ist , bleibt halt auch die DSL Geschwindigkeit so wie jetzt. Wechselt er den Anbieter bekommt er auch nen ip Anschluss und er hat das selbe in grün


----------

